# Eclipse CD7200 MKII



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Well I have recently updated from my old Eclipse CD8455 HU to the new Eclipse CD7200 MKII deadhead unit.

First impressions of the unit have been great and I can't wait to spend some more time with it tuning to get the most from it. The unit itself is a Copper chassis'd dead head, meaning no internal amplifier is included. It will support 3-wayfull active set-up's and offers decent EQ, TA, x-over, level and phasing controls.

*Asethetics :-* I much prefer the CD7200 to my CD8455, I did reuse the black surround from the previous unit with the CD7200 though as the dark grey wouldn't have matched to my interior. The CD7200 offers the option of changing the button colours also which I found great, being able to set the whole display to amber rather then leaving the buttons blue (CD8455).
One point I make that I feel detracts from the units' aesthetic is the screen printing of SRS, USB, HD etc on the front face to me these look out of place, but I also understand why Eclipse has done this.

*Connection :-* The units was a simple drop in replacement for the CD8455 with the main harness plugs in directly and then just needing the 4-pairs of RCA's connected, Hi-Mid-Low-Aux.

*Menus/Interface :- *I have found it is easy to navigate through it's menus and appreciate the 'Screen' button allowing the screen to be flicked through displays backgrounds and even off with a single button. The menu layout seems straight forward and I was able to quickly get my head around it and find all the functions that I use with the previous unit.

I did find the single large rotary button with the joystick in the middle a little cumbersome to start with, managing to click the centre rather then the arrows on occassion but I think that I will get used to this and hope that it won't take too long to get the 'knack' to using it effectively.

*BT Handsfree :- *I by accident managed to use the BT handsfree with my HTC Touch when making a call after connecting it earlier in the drive. I was able to hear the person on the other end well enough and was told that I came through loud and clear also. I think I'll be using this function in the future.

*BT Audio/USB/Ipod :- *I'm yet to use the BT Audio or USB feature. I will try the USB connection when I get an external USB drive and set the folders as required. I don't suspect that I will be using this function to a large degree, but time will tell. I do not have an I-pod nor the I-pod interface so cannot comment on this function.

*Features/Functions :- *I'm more then impressed with the extra crossover frequency bands that are available when compared to the CD8455 and have taken advantage of this be crossing my midbass' lower (40hz) then the previous 63hz(limit). I am also very impressed with the single bad sub EQ, which has helped me flatten out the bass response to counteract the cabin gain of the vehicle. The unit offers a 5-band Paramatric EQ (L/R combined) for both Hi and Mid outputs and a single Parametric EQ for the Low output when in 3-way mode. You have phase and stereo/mono switching available on the Low output also. 5 presets for EQ are available which will store corresponding X-over settings.

Each of the 6-output channels has it's own, level and TA settings. I found that it was accurate with the delay added in ms's on the HU matching directly with shown delay when using Impulse Response. This made setting the TA very easy as I could just gate the delay I needed and punch it in to teh unit and get it right first go each driver.

The crossover I found very usefull also, right down to 20hz being available on the Low LP and Mid HP points. The Mid LP/Hi HP could be set down to 200hz and all the way up to 16k. Slopes available were, 6, 12, 18 and 24dB/octave

I will be trying to get the Frequency measurement to work on the unit over the up coming weeks, as my intial trial last night with the 8455's RCA microphone did not yeild any success. I suspect I'm approaching the measurement the wrong way so will consult the manual and try again.

*Sound Quality :-* The units is on-par if not a step above the CD8455. After more time critically listening I'll get an idea of how much better it actually is. I'm also seeing a reduced noise floor over the CD8455 and am fairly certain that a lot of the 'noise' I'm hearing is in the original recording and not being introduced by the unit. Again spending more time critically listening should re-enforce this initial impression.

*Conclusion :-* In all I am more then happy with the update and look foward to using the unit. I found it a step forward in the right direction, being a copper chassis'd dead head unit. If I could make one suggestion only, it would be to expand the unit to support a full 4-way active system, 3-way front with sub. 

I would recommend the unit to other people based on the above, and for my money, it was the obvious choice for my update in this price point.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Great review! I am sure others will really appreciate this. I bet having that parametric is nice.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheers... 

The CD8455 had the a 5-band para for ech of the Hi-Mid outputs also, but it lacked the single bad for the low, which drove me nuts.
I believe the CD7100 and possibly CD7000 had the sub EQ also. I skipped this range though.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

BMWturbo said:


> Cheers...
> 
> The CD8455 had the a 5-band para for ech of the Hi-Mid outputs also, but it lacked the single bad for the low, which drove me nuts.
> I believe the CD7100 and possibly CD7000 had the sub EQ also. I skipped this range though.


Nice review Ben, and yes your correct as far as processing abilities (EQ, TA, Level adjust, and xover) the 7000, 7100, and 7200 are identical. 

The only difference between the 7000 to 7100 was 5v vs 8v pre outs, and the 7200 added copper chassis, dropped the internal amp, different screen, and added BT and USB.


----------



## BlackJack92 (Sep 8, 2008)

I been running a 5303 and wanted to buy another eclipse. I like the eclipse because I don't want a HU with a built in amp. 
I just received mine a few days ago and from what I see it'll be just what I wanted. I did get the ipc-106 interface for with the ipod as well. Once I get done installing it I'll let you know how well I like it.

BTW Thanks for the reveiw...JW


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Look forward to seeing how you find the Ipod interface JW. It appears to have a mixed reception.

I have used the USB input over the weekend. It was very simple, I just copied over and dropped in the main directory a bunch of MP3 folders plugged the USB thumbdrive in to the USB port and selected 'USB'.

SQ is typical MP3 and most of the music I had wasn't what I'd call SQ material, but you won't be playing your SQ disc through USB anyways.


----------



## BlackJack92 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well its in  , the ipc-106 works great. I installed it under the tray for easy access. Note it *just *fit between the ac/heater control leads when mounted .... now all I have to do is tune the system.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

BMW do you have to re-sync your bt device every time you power off the unit?


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

ccrobbins, No, I must admit I've never had much success with BT Handsfree equipment and I often find I get frustrated and it ends up in a box somewhere

I was driving along yesterday heading out for a site inspection and my CD stopped working... Up flashed a phone number and incoming call.

I took the call and then the music kciked back in.

This mightent sound out of the ordinary, but I didn't do anything other them have my phone in my bag on the back seat and it had been a week since I used the BT last.

I've found that I just leave BT turned on on my phone and it automagically sync's every time the car is on and the phone within BT range.

My Navman GPS was forever dropping out and needing pairing, the eclipse seems great.

Looks good BlackJack92, now for the 'fun' part


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jun 21, 2008)

In response to your Aesthetics section:

I am displeased that they added all those stickers around the screen. However, I believe they did this as the design is obviously the same as the CD7100, and yet, the CD7200mkii has a definitely smaller screen so they had head unit 'real estate' that they needed to fill in.

I don't understand why they didn't just keep the same screen that the CD7100 did, as it used to help a lot in the looks of the unit. It also was helpful, for in the 7200 the crossovers do not change in the screen, just the number, while the 7100 would actually show the different slopes and frequencies.

I understand that this is an SQ unit, and thus they got rid of the amplifier and what not. Among those things (which I never used) is the navigation/map thing the CD7100 had. However, I still believe that whatever interference in the sound the nicer screen had would be so negligible that it should have stayed.

As for the Ipod connection, it is useful enough, though it could be improved. I've had really had to update my music collection to tailor it for the head unit's use. I think it should be the other way around, where the head unit can use all the ipod's/itunes features. HOwever, I'm very happy with the sound and having a little over 50 gigs worth of music at all times is very convenient. I still notice slight differences between CD and Ipod lossless. (I have a moderate set up of SR6500's with Polk Momo subs), but the quality is great and I'm never unhappy about the sound.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the review! I've been looking into trying out both an Eclipse and a deadhead, so this has been one of the top choices. Is the general consensus that the 7200 is an improvement over the older ones? 8445, 8455, etc or some of the older stuff 8083?

I don't have any personal experience with Eclipse HU but I do feel that Alpine's recent stuff has gone down compared to the older stuff. I recall reading about something to that affect for Eclipse when they were sold at BB or CC.. don't recall the full story off the top of my head though. From your post, it doesn't seem that it's the case here w/ it being a deadhead and copper chassis. Can anyone else chime in on the new offerings vs their older stuff?

BTW I also agree that all those screen printings detract from the looks. Can they be polished off?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

douggiestyle said:


> Thanks for the review! I've been looking into trying out both an Eclipse and a deadhead, so this has been one of the top choices. Is the general consensus that the 7200 is an improvement over the older ones? 8445, 8455, etc or some of the older stuff 8083?
> 
> I don't have any personal experience with Eclipse HU but I do feel that Alpine's recent stuff has gone down compared to the older stuff. I recall reading about something to that affect for Eclipse when they were sold at BB or CC.. don't recall the full story off the top of my head though. From your post, it doesn't seem that it's the case here w/ it being a deadhead and copper chassis. Can anyone else chime in on the new offerings vs their older stuff?
> 
> BTW I also agree that all those screen printings detract from the looks. Can they be polished off?


If the printings are the same as on the 8053 use finger nail polish removal and q-tips.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

That's a great idea. I'm not so sure about acetone and plastic though, I don't know whether I trust myself quiet that much with it


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

BMWturbo said:


> That's a great idea. I'm not so sure about acetone and plastic though, I don't know whether I trust myself quiet that much with it


The funny thing is the non-acetone remover did more harm to the plastic then the one with acetone. I used the non-acetone to remove it and then wipe it off fast with a dampen towel and then use the one with acetone to clean it up. Do not use a lot, thats why you use a q-tip. You may have to do it 2-3 times to get it off completely. Don't try to remove it all at once, this is what will blemish the face. Then a little class cleaner to clean everything up.

I've done this process a few times on my other eclipse ECD units to remove fading labeling. And the units just look so much nicer with some of the labeling removed.


----------



## geom_tol (Jul 9, 2007)

Here-I-Come said:


> If the printings are the same as on the 8053 use finger nail polish removal and q-tips.


What a great idea! Thank you!
See the attached pics for before and after. Worked perfect!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

geom_tol said:


> What a great idea! Thank you!
> See the attached pics for before and after. Worked perfect!


Glad to help and man it looks a 100 times better.


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

i really want to get this radio.
one of the things holding me back is the $350+ eclipse wants for the hd radio tuner.... WTF?
would you say it was $100 better than the pioneer 800?


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks great guys  Looks like I've got another thing to add to my list


----------



## BlackJack92 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll have to do that to mine ...Looks great...JW


----------



## dlink (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry to bump, but how good was the Time adjustment software that came with it? Did it come with a mic like the Alpine Imprint (cda-9887) or did you just guess and check the TA yourself until you got it to where it sounded good? Did the software also auto adjust levels like the imprint, or is that something you do manually with the EQ? If it does auto adjust, then are you able to modify the adjustments or are you stuck with those settings (like on teh 9887)?

/edit
Also, how is the iPod response on it? I've heard the 9887's is extremely fast, and the PRS880 is slow as balls, where does this fit in?


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jun 21, 2008)

It doesn't come with a mic, though one can buy it separately. A bunch of us got it from a group buy here and it included the microphone.

I don't think the mic is used for TA, but it is used to record pink noise and then from the website it will automatically adjust the settings (via usb). One can modify the settings however one wishes after that. In fact, through the website you can adjust a lot more precisely than through the unit.

As for the Ipod, I have never used another unit so I cannot tell you much about how it compares, but I haven't complained about its speed at all. Granted, it is not as fast as my old Dension head unit was, but that was a hard drive right into the head unit; yet it is fast enough so that I can choose what I want to hear without much problem.

I only wish one could skip through 10 artists or go by letters or something, for I used to have a giant genre and it would take a while to get to the middle of it. So i had to break it downto many subgenres now.

It's an absolutely fantastic unit, though if it wasn't for the built in bluetooth (which has worked great w/ my Tilt), I'd be just as content (if not a little more) with the CD7100 and its nicer display.

Demon


----------



## quietmouse (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello everyone.

My name is Rob and I am putting a stereo in my car. It has been about ten years since I have done this and I was disappointed by what was available in HU's when I shopped around. Mainly by the cosmetics. This Eclipse is in my top choice list right now. I am mainly into high end home audio as a hobby and I am really excited about putting this system in the car.

This review has answered a lot of my questions, so thanks for the review BMW Turbo! Thank you too Demon for adding your views on the I-pod!

I do have two questions about this head unit.
1) What effects will the high level RCA outs have on an Alpine mrp f-600 amp? The amp lists input range up to 4V. I can still return the amp.

2)Does the USB and ipod connection support .wav files as well as apple lossless? This was a real deal breaker for me on the Alpine 9887.

Sorry this was so long for my first post, I have had such a hard time finding real info through all the internet retail razamatazz and I am glad I found some folks who know what there talking about!

Rob


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an Eclipse XA4000 amp powering my Polk SR components, and I do not have the amps at the 8v gain. I really don't think you'll have a problem, just be smart with your gains so as not to kill your speakers.

2) According to Apple, ipods are compatible with Wav format, so I do not see why it wouldn't work. However, I will upload a wav file and report over the weekend to know for sure.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Some say it doesn't put out 8V, some say it does. I honestly don't know. 
However, what can be done is leave your gain on the amp at the minimum, volume on HU at the minimum... then play a 1k hz test tone. Up the volume on the HU until you hear distortion. 

Might get to 60, 65 before any distortion is heard. 

I have the previous model: CD7000. I have no distortion from 0 to 79, HU goes to 80 on the volume


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Some say it doesn't put out 8V, some say it does. I honestly don't know.
> However, what can be done is leave your gain on the amp at the minimum, volume on HU at the minimum... then play a 1k hz test tone. Up the volume on the HU until you hear distortion.
> 
> Might get to 60, 65 before any distortion is heard.
> ...


I'm using the cd7200mkII gains at 0 and I've gone up to 78 - distortion free - it's all about the material and recordings!


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jun 21, 2008)

I also do not have any distortion all the way up to 80... but my car is very old, and even though I have sound deadened the doors, they start to rattle.

I have the mids/tweets crossed out at 4k, and the mid/sub at 80

But yeah, the only problems come from the car rattling, not the speakers. 

Demon


----------



## quietmouse (Dec 12, 2008)

DemonAstroth said:


> I have an Eclipse XA4000 amp powering my Polk SR components, and I do not have the amps at the 8v gain. I really don't think you'll have a problem, just be smart with your gains so as not to kill your speakers.
> 
> 2) According to Apple, ipods are compatible with Wav format, so I do not see why it wouldn't work. However, I will upload a wav file and report over the weekend to know for sure.


Thanks for the reply Demon, I appreciate you testing the .wav file for me. I have narrowed my selection of HU's down to this Eclipse or a Nakamichi cd400.

I love the stealth look and simplicity of operation of the Nak and the reports of its amazing sound. But I read a lot of comments about it being fragile and undependable.

This Eclipse looks impressive on paper with it's copper chassis and true deadhead operation. Choices


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> I have no distortion from 0 to 79, HU goes to 80 on the volume





I just put my cd5435 and my cd7200 on a scope, and using a bass mechanic test cd ( I don't know what db they were but the tracks said "level matching" ) and they both distorted at about 78. 77 was ok, but I saw some very slight distortion at times, 76 was solid. 

I tried several frequencies.


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

i would avoid the nak cd400, mine broke down afterless than a year of being seldomly used


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to bring up an old'ish thread but I just got my 7200 installed over my Kenwood double-din and I couldn't agree with the original reviewer more. 

I used to have an 8454 and the ease of use on the 7200 is much much better. One thing I really like about the HU is that you can take the face plate off. On my 8454 you couldn't take the face off and being able to take the face plate off on this unit gives me an improved feeling of security / piece-of-mind when I'm not in my car. 

*Before I forget - I'm going to take fingernail polish and a q-tip and remove those stickers!* The HU looks so much better without the stickers.

The entire sound spectrum improved drasticly over my Kenwood. Upright bass is much much better. I would say the biggest improvement in the sound is the midbass area with this HU. Everything is much more fluid, less harsh, and you can hear every note. The vocals are much better and the trebble is a LOT better - again, smoother and more detailed. The biggest difference in the vocal / midrange area I heard was with Pat Metheny's ablum "Imaginary Day". The guitar is much more natural and you can hear the strings being plucked at times where as before it was just a note. But again, IMO, the biggest improvement was in the midbass area. 

I'm really not using the EQ or T/A features because I have a RF 3sixty.2 after the 7200, but it is nice to be able to make minor adjustments on the EQ side without cracking open my other PDA just to communicate with the 3sixty.2.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you have the Loudness off?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes I do.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

jimboman said:


> I just put my cd5435 and my cd7200 on a scope, and using a bass mechanic test cd ( I don't know what db they were but the tracks said "level matching" ) and they both distorted at about 78. 77 was ok, but I saw some very slight distortion at times, 76 was solid.
> 
> I tried several frequencies.


Can I ask what SVC level you had set when testing this on the CD ?


I've only recently realised that the SVC actually goes positive in the CD and Aux inputs. I have my CD set higher now, up towards 14 of 20 and was wondering if the HU would distort at a lower volume level. I hadn't noticed any distortion prior to this however, nor have I noticed any after raising the SVC on CD.

Electrodynamic :- great to hear you have seen it as an upgrade also.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

BMWturbo said:


> Can I ask what SVC level you had set when testing this on the CD ?
> 
> 
> I've only recently realised that the SVC actually goes positive in the CD and Aux inputs. I have my CD set higher now, up towards 14 of 20 and was wondering if the HU would distort at a lower volume level. I hadn't noticed any distortion prior to this however, nor have I noticed any after raising the SVC on CD.
> ...


Everything was flat and all SVC adjustments were at 0.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

jimboman said:


> Everything was flat and all SVC adjustments were at 0.


Interesting. I'll have to do some testing. 

I've since set my SVC for CD up to +14 and haven't noticed any clipping when running up to 74 on the Volume, though I'll bust out the Cro and compare when I get some free time.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

I investigated further tonight and it appears all the SVC is to 'shape' the volume curve.

Instead of being a linear increase it 'shapes' it in between min and max voume, it doesn't increase the overall max output. This is why it appeared louder when on lower volume settings with the SVC turned up.

When on max volume with Dire Straits 'Borthers in Arms' a low level recording i noticed no difference in volume with the SVC set anywhere from 0-20, it did reduce in volume when put into the negatives though.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the info on the SVC feature. I turned it all the way to 0 because I didn't know what it was and didn't want it effing with the sound.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

For those that have the Eclipse CD7200 mkII, do you prefer to listen music with CS II turn on or off?


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't think the CS II works on 'PRO' or 3-way mode. I personally turn ALL settings such as CS II and harmonizer etc off as I don't want anything to modify the signal aside from specific EQ inputs I make.

I'm currently talking to Eclipse re getting the response sweep to work with the MEI-100 Microphone. I haven't been able to get any useable data from this yet as the mic needs to be positioned up infront of the steering wheel for it to register. Another member on here is having the same issue, so Eclipse are investigating this further.


----------



## robcalm (May 21, 2009)

Has anyone moved on to this deck from an 8053? Impressions?


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

i moved to this deck from an alpine cda-9835


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I switched from a DRZ9255 to this HU b/c I went 2way. It appears to have better audio adjustment options IMO. Overall it suits my install better then the 9255.
The added pre-out voltage allows me to keep all of my gains at their minimum. 
Honestly, this radio is the BEST HU for its price point IMO.

The downside to it is that the display SUCKS - the older CD7000's color display looks much better and best of all its visible in direct sunlight.
Also the big shiny knob needs to go.


----------



## frankmehta (Jan 20, 2009)

I just started using this Head unit. A few drawbacks of the head unit. I was quite amazed at a few really glaring omissions!!!!!!

1. NO List Button to list out the tracks on a CD/USB drive!! 

2. NO Pause button anywhere to pause songs in case one needs to speak with a fellow passenger/ a fellow passenger gets a call on his phone (which is not connected to the head unit!) I know there is an ATT button, but honestly, it's quite sad to miss the best part of a song if someone gets a call!

3. NO Individual phase reversal for EACH speaker ( i know, this is nitpicking, but the 7200 has sooooo much processing built into it, so a little more wouldn't have hurt!)

4. File names of tracks on the USB drive are truncated to FAST~1.mp3 (for Fast Car, for eg.)

5. The display SUCKS! Even visibility at night is highly compromised. 

6. The Rotary knob has the buttons really close. Pressing the center button always invokes a function NOT intended.

7. Volume control is in steps of 2 till 50 (not a hassle for someone like me, who listens above 50 all the time since I have all the gains turned to almost 0)

8. There was NO detailed instruction manual in my Sealed box.

9. It doesn't play FLACS

All this are the quirks of using the 7200MKII, but trust me, listen to a well tuned system on the 7200, and you forget EVERYTHING!


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jun 21, 2008)

As I have said before, the USB implementation is downright awful. Same goes for the screen, I had already stated that it is pretty bad, and they should have just kept the CD7100 screen.

But you should have received a manual. Mine came with a manual, rather big too. Also, the best way to work around the USB is to plug in an Ipod to it. You need the IPC106 adapter, but once with that, you can play lossless files on it; all the flaws seem minor then. Ohh, and you'll get used to the rotary knob, I know I did.

I hadn't really realized the volume goes in steps of 2, my amp gains were so low I always listened in the 60-70 range.


----------



## Blown 89 (Apr 6, 2009)

DemonAstroth said:


> But you should have received a manual. Mine came with a manual, rather big too.


I didn't get a manual with mine, I wish I did. I downloaded the manual's PDF but that does me no good when I'm in the car.


Has anyone figured out how to get around the mp3 file naming issue? Both the folders and the mp3's themselves are abbreviated with a ~1.mp3 ending. It would be nice to know what the folder is because the p~1.mp3 doesn't narrow it down enough.


----------



## frankmehta (Jan 20, 2009)

i think they skipped the manual in the newer boxes. bad, bad eclipse!
anyways, you can always print out the pages you need or else, just download the PDF on your mobile (provided it can view PDF) and flip through it while you are in the car.
Necessity is the mother of all invention, ESPECIALLY because the menus of the Eclipse *are* un-intuitive and many integral functions are hidden under a lot of menus.

THOUGH, i still appreciate the Menu Interface of the Eclipse 7200MKII over that of the Alpine CDA-9887 I owned before this, hands down.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

For Pause on CD ONLY (not MP3) press button #3 as stated in the manual 

The other Items I can't argue with, they is definitely room for improvement.


----------



## chisberry (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi all, I'm trying to put together a nice sounding system for my diamante. I have the 7200 as my HU, a sub in the trunk powered by a mono amp, and the front and rear speakers are powered off the factory amp. The car is stock with an 'upgraded' infinity system, but the speakers are mediocre at best. I want to swap them out; I'll be putting in a pair of Alpine coax 6x9's in the rear deck that I bought for my girlfriends car that are too deep for her front doors, but want to purchase a nice component set for the front doors.

I've been playing with the setting on the 7200, and I was hoping somebody could help me that is more familiar with the equipment.

What are the major differences between the two SP Layout settings... '4 speakers + SW' and '3 WAY'? My car has component speakers in the front, and 6x9s in the back seat. Playing with the settings on both layouts, I feel my subwoofer sounds much better and louder on '3 WAY' mode, even without the settings turned all the way up. I like the EQ settings and controls much better on '3 WAY' mode, but don't see how it would fit my setup since the treble can only be filtered on the low end at 200 Hz.... now, if I replace my front speakers with decent components, I would like my woofer to go below 200 Hz. The only solution I could see is by having separate tweeters and woofers, and connecting the tweeters as the front speakers, and the woofers as the rear speakers; however, I plan on keeping my 6x9s.

Basically, I was wondering if fellow 7200 users could share with me what SP Layout they use and how they have their systems configured. Before I buy new speakers I'd like to have an idea of what I'd like to do. Also, any idea why the SW sounds louder on 3 WAY?


----------



## pounds (Mar 26, 2009)

I switch 9887 to 7200 a few day 

I have some question in level matching? (with Zap C2k)

My amp receive till 8v

so what volume number of 7200 give 8v?

Some one test it?

thank you 

I am new member


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Chris:- that doesn't make much sense to me.

4 Speaker + Sub means you have front and rear speaker outputs and also the sub output.

IE you run the 'Hi/Front' Low level RCA to your Front Amp/speakers, your 'Mid/Rear' Low level RCA to your Rear Amp/spekears and the 'Low/Sub' Low level RCA to your Sub Amp/speakers. You also need to set your crossovers to suit. I'd suggest a 80hz 12dB/Octave High Pass 'HP' for the Front and Rear speakers and a 80hz 12dB Low Pass 'LP' for the Sub/s. This will be a 'starting point'. I would suggest that you steer away from the 6x9's personally, but that's for another thread.

3-WAY means you have the ability to control via the head unit the crossover points for Tweeters (High Pass) Midrange/midbass (Bandpass, ie A High Pass and a Low Pass) and the Sub/s (Low Pass).

If you want to run 'rear' speakers then you are going to have to make some compromises :- You can either, stay in 4SP + Sub and use the Front for your components, either using the factory passive crossover, or, possibly a 4-channel amp with a wide range HP/LP built in and then the Sub/s from the Sub output.

OR

You can run in 3-Way mode, running your Tweeters from the 'Hi/front', Midrange/Midbass up front from the 'Mid/Rear' and the Sub/s from the 'Low/sub' ouput. With your 6x9's/rears you could use a 'Y' splitter from the 'Mid/Rear' output and run these through an alternate amp as 'rear fill'.

pounds :- I haven't measured the output, but as jimboman has stated above, the HU seems to clip the output around 77/80. I'm led to believe that the max output levels (8V) are with all settings turned on and the Eq at it's max levels, but I can't confirm this, I don't have the equipment handy to test.


----------



## pounds (Mar 26, 2009)

So Thank you 

Any problem about inside machine (Cd read) or Swing of front panel?

i asking because some one in my country told me that Eclipse isn't durable item.

If it is true i will use it gently. (no service at this model in my town)


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

I haven't had any issues with my unit. I don't remove the faceplate very often though, so it's probably not an entirely accurate diagnosis.


----------



## thsiow10 (Nov 16, 2007)

The Mid LP/Hi HP could be set down to 200hz and all the way up to 16k. Slopes available were, 6, 12, 18 and 24dB/octave



Can CD7100 do the same for Mid LP/Hi HP?


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jun 21, 2008)

CD7100 can do it just as well. With a nicer screen too!

If it wasn't for the bluetooth, I don't know if the dead h/u and copper chassis would really make up for the screen loss.


----------

